# HCG Jab and timing BMS



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I had my HCG jab on Tuesday morning which was CD20 and was told to have BMS every day for the next 3 days (we'd been BMS'ing every other day since CD10 anyway).  We ended up having a houseful of people all day and night yesterday so couldn't get any BMS done.

What I really want to know is what day is the most important if I had HCG on Tuesday ?  Have we ruined our chances this month ??  Will carry on BMSing for next couple of days, but is it too late now anyway ?

Thanks !

Nix.


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Nix. I don't know too much about HCG jabs, but I know every other day around ov is fine as the   should certainly live long enough to catch the release of your egg if you've only missed one day. 

Good luck hun. Keeping everything crossed for you.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Rosie!

I know I'm probably stressing for no reason, but we always seem to miss one of the 3 days we are told to do it after the HCG and I guess I really need to know how long after the jab do you ovulate and so when is the optimum time ?

Nix.


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Nix. I know what you mean - there's always something you beat yourself up about each cycle, it's only natural. I'm not sure how long after you should ov - could you give your clinic a call and ask? 

Hopefully it won't make any difference as if it was yesterday then you should be fine from BMS the day before and if it's today you can get some in today. Hopefully someone will be along soon with more knowledge of HCG jabs though.

Good luck.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Rosie !

Just noticed new Little P pic !!!  BLESS !!!


----------



## LILIWEN (Mar 11, 2005)

I was told when i used to have hcg jabs to release egg that ovulation will occur within 36 - 48 hrs.  Of course there is a chance that you may ovulate naturally before this anyway, but sex up to 5 days before ovulation is good.  Hope this helps, liliwen xx


----------



## Travel Girl (May 13, 2007)

Hi Nix

I was also told ov would happen about 36 hours after HCG so sounds like you're fine hun.

Good luck.
x


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Nix if you have BMS the day before ov then the spermies should be ready and waiting for the egg to be released. Then if you have BMS tonight (48hours later) that should catch any ov today. We actually decided to follow that pattern intentionally!! Some people say its best as the little swimmers are better quality so dont worry I think you will be fine. 
Ba
x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks girls - I'll be jumping him tonight then, houseful of people or not


----------

